# life span of a lop ear?



## benningtonjones (Aug 12, 2009)

i was wondering that the normal life span for a lop ear rabbit is?


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 12, 2009)

I would think it would depend upon the breed - if it is Holland lop (the smallest) - mini lop (medium size) or English and/or French lop (bigger lops).


----------



## benningtonjones (Aug 12, 2009)

i got my rabbit from a shelter so i am not sure which breed exactlly but he has to be either a English or French lop, he is one of the bigger ones.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

English lops have the longer ears and body, french lops are just bigger mini-lops pretty much. 

do you have a picture? 

i have heard of english and french lops living up to 9-12 years, but generally its 5-7 on average.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 12, 2009)

As a general rule of thumb, the bigger the breed the shorter the life span, but that is incredibly general.

If you want to know your breed maybe post a picture in the Rabbitry forum and ask if anyone has any ideas


----------

